# !!! can you introduce a new rabbit to an existing pair? !!!



## sj1

Basically, i've already got two rabbits who live outdoors in a shed attached to a large run, and are let loose in the garden most days. They are both small rabbits a neutered male and a spayed female who get on really well. However, I know someone who could do with rehoming their existing rabbit. He's a Netherland Dwarf so size isn't an issue, as he's roughly the same size as my two crossbreeds.
If he were to come and live with my two rabbits he would be neutered, and his injections would be up to date etc. (I know it could take some time for them to be able to live together). I'm perfectly happy to have him and I think it would be really nice, as he is 5 years old and has lived alone all of his life. My only issue is whether he could live with my two rabbits and become a group of three or would the males fight etc?  - (I haven't been able to find any information on this combination of rabbits on the internet/books)


----------



## mandxx

It can be done but needs to be done very carefully and slowly.


----------



## sj1

Thanks! Well my idea was to put the new rabbits hutch in the shed where my two rabbits live at the moment so they can get used to each other but couldn't hurt each other, then gradually introduce them in neutral areas and hopefully they will be fine!


----------



## niki87

sj1 said:


> Thanks! Well my idea was to put the new rabbits hutch in the shed where my two rabbits live at the moment so they can get used to each other but couldn't hurt each other, then gradually introduce them in neutral areas and hopefully they will be fine!


I believe the answer is yes...but I think you risk upsetting the set up as it is. That is what has put me off adopting more to go with my bonded pair.


----------



## hazyreality

It can be done, I put a male in with my 2 females then added them to a male and female pair, all fairly easily. 
I am having alot of trouble at the moment as my 2 new "girls" turned out to be boy and girl and that makes 3 boys and 3 girls. 2 of the boys are just not getting along. 
I think 3 works fairly well pesonally and it sounds like they will have enough space, it just needs to be done carefully 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest

The answer is yes  I have 2 bonded trio's (soon to be a group of 6 )

BUT, it all has to be done step by step otherwise you have the risk of splitting up the bond that your original pair have 

One tip:- Keep your pair and the new rabbit completely seperate (out of sight and smell) until the new rabbit has been neutered and all hormones have died down (6-8 weeks)
If the new rabbit is even in smelling distance you have the risk of the original bonded rabbits showing reffered aggression 

Once all hormones have died down you should be ready to start bonding.
At this stage you need a completely neutral area (somewhere none of the rabbits have been) the small the area the better tbh as it encourages them to cuddle rather than chase. (I use my bathroom for bonding as I have house rabbits, but you could put a dog crate in the garage or if you have a very cold room in the house that might be fine for outdoor rabbits )

Any chasing humping and fur pulling is perfectly normal, but if any fights start I find squirting them with a bit of water distracts them enough, also being wet will encourage mutual grooming :thumbup:

Make sure you don't increase the area they have too soon as this can become territorial and it can encourage fighting 

Do NOT just put the new rabbit in your original rabbits shed, this will encourage them to fight as it is "theirs" and will be very territorial.


When you think the bond is complete (i.e you have seen grooming, cuddling and the chasing and fur pulling has stopped) you will need to completely neutralise the shed so it isn't "anyones" home (I find using hot water and white wine vinegar works really well for this)

I hope that helps and if you need to know anything else just ask :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss

B3rnie said:


> The answer is yes  I have 2 bonded trio's (soon to be a group of 6 )
> 
> BUT, it all has to be done step by step otherwise you have the risk of splitting up the bond that your original pair have
> 
> One tip:- Keep your pair and the new rabbit completely seperate (out of sight and smell) until the new rabbit has been neutered and all hormones have died down (6-8 weeks)
> If the new rabbit is even in smelling distance you have the risk of the original bonded rabbits showing reffered aggression
> 
> Once all hormones have died down you should be ready to start bonding.
> At this stage you need a completely neutral area (somewhere none of the rabbits have been) the small the area the better tbh as it encourages them to cuddle rather than chase. (I use my bathroom for bonding as I have house rabbits, but you could put a dog crate in the garage or if you have a very cold room in the house that might be fine for outdoor rabbits )
> 
> Any chasing humping and fur pulling is perfectly normal, but if any fights start I find squirting them with a bit of water distracts them enough, also being wet will encourage mutual grooming :thumbup:
> 
> Make sure you don't increase the area they have too soon as this can become territorial and it can encourage fighting
> 
> Do NOT just put the new rabbit in your original rabbits shed, this will encourage them to fight as it is "theirs" and will be very territorial.
> 
> When you think the bond is complete (i.e you have seen grooming, cuddling and the chasing and fur pulling has stopped) you will need to completely neutralise the shed so it isn't "anyones" home (I find using hot water and white wine vinegar works really well for this)
> 
> I hope that helps and if you need to know anything else just ask :thumbup:


basically as bernie has said, you need to keep them out of sight abd smell till the new boys been done and hormones have died


----------



## sj1

The person who has the rabbit at the moment will get it neutered before I have it so that should be ok! The two rabbits I have at the moment were bonded successfully so I'm sure if I replicate what I did with them then it should be fine- With the two I have now my first rabbit (who was spayed when I got her) only had an issue with the second when he was a baby, after that she was fine, but they couldn't live together permanently until he was neutered, for obvious reasons! 
I found that if you introduce them to each other very gradually and let them live side by side but in separate homes, they gradually get used to each other to the point where they stop being territorial and just want to live together! One thing that I always found very effective was to let them loose in a small part of the garden as they are usually too interested in exploring than paying attention to each other.


----------



## Guest

sj1 said:


> The person who has the rabbit at the moment will get it neutered before I have it so that should be ok! The two rabbits I have at the moment were bonded successfully so I'm sure if I replicate what I did with them then it should be fine- With the two I have now my first rabbit (who was spayed when I got her) only had an issue with the second when he was a baby, after that she was fine, but they couldn't live together permanently until he was neutered, for obvious reasons!
> I found that if you introduce them to each other very gradually and let them live side by side but in separate homes, they gradually get used to each other to the point where they stop being territorial and just want to live together! One thing that I always found very effective was to let them loose in a small part of the garden as they are usually too interested in exploring than paying attention to each other.


I'm sorry but if you put the new rabbits hutch in the shed which is "their" territory you will get fighting. Your best way to bond rabbits is on neutral territory, especially when you are bonding groups.


----------



## sj1

Oh - sorry if you misunderstood! What I meant was that I will keep them completely separate until I have bonded them initially, but then I will put the new rabbit's hutch in with them as a temporary measure just to be on the safe side. As I said before I have bonded rabbits previously, so I don't have any intention of just putting them all in the same area and hoping for the best- thanks for your advice, though


----------



## Stephen&Dogs

Netherland Dwarf rabbits are so lovely i've got one and she just sits on your lap and lets you stroke her


----------



## Lil Miss

sj1 said:


> Oh - sorry if you misunderstood! What I meant was that I will keep them completely separate until I have bonded them initially, but then I will put the new rabbit's hutch in with them as a temporary measure just to be on the safe side. As I said before I have bonded rabbits previously, so I don't have any intention of just putting them all in the same area and hoping for the best- thanks for your advice, though


right, i have bonded OVER 30 rabbits in my time, my largest single bonded group has been 11

bonding is best done quickly putting together in 100% neutral space and then slowly extending space .

get the buck done and wait atleast 6 weeks for the hormones to die down. then in 100% neutral territory set up a small pen, this needs to be somewhere you can keep a very close eye on them, put him in the pen, then put your buns in (least dominant in first) and then watch them, chassing and fur pulling is normal, they need to stay in the pen for at the very least a day (could be longer depending on the rabbits) then when they are happy with eachother you are ready to move on.

you need to thoroughly scrub and disinfect the shed so it doesnt smell like your rabbits own territory, how big is the shed? you may be best moving the pen into the shed and then every couple of days slowly expand the amount of space they have, till they have the whole shed back, then when they are totally happy with that you can let them use any attached run/garden space

depending on how your rabbits act, you may not need to set the pen up for them in the shed.

on a few occasions i have been able to bond to a group in less then 24 hours and give them full run of the hutch/run combo as a group (after it has been thoroughly scrubbed)

bringing the new rabbit into their territory before hand is asking for trouble, they will see him as invading their territory and it is likely to lead to reluctance to bond and pent up aggression to him when you let them loose together


----------



## sj1

ok! point taken thanks for all your advice- hope it goes well !


----------



## ChatterPuss

As already said by other members, it can be done if done gradually and carefully. I had a bonded male and female and added another female with no problems and also added two pairs into a four !! So good luck !:thumbup:


----------

